# Foam for headliners and puffy door panels



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm redoing my headliner and I've already chosen the fabric, but I need foam for the under-layer. Where can I get the foam that the hot rod guys use? You know, the stuff they cut into ribs or flames? 
Any help would be great.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Foam for headliners and puffy door panels (DHill)*

bump


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Foam for headliners and puffy door panels (DHill)*

One more time.


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Foam for headliners and puffy door panels (DHill)*

Most upholstrey shops will sell you what you need.
Both automotive and furniture shops.
Check your yellow pages, give them a call.
Ketch


----------

